# Is this something to worry about?



## MaltyMom (Apr 22, 2008)

I just went to visit my Maltese puppy at the breeder's yesterday, and I have a quick question. The area around her right eye seems to be pretty pink. I wanted to find out if any of you knew what might be causing this. Take a look at the picture below and let me know if you have any clue what's going on. Other than this one concern, she seems very healthy and happy. Thanks so much!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

She just seems to be lacking pigmentation. Pigmentation do come in more and more as the pup ages, but if they are beyond a certain age, they'll probably never have darker pigmentation there. How old is she? If she is very young then pigmentation could come in a little later down the road.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

not to sure..could be shes alergic to something pollen?


----------



## MaltyMom (Apr 22, 2008)

I was thinking that it could be pigmentation too. She is almost 12 weeks old.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's nothing to worry about; your puppy is just lacking pigmentation. If she is almost 12 weeks old and that eye is completely pink while the other one is black, she will most likely never have the black "eyeliner" around her eye. It may surprise you, though, and start to come in...just don't expect it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe I'm off "kilter" here but this looks like something more than lack of pigment to me. Kallie has no pigment on her rim nor does she have halos but she has hair in that area. I'm seeing a raw-looking area under the puppy's eye. To me, the photo looks like some sort of skin irritation there. Did you ask the breeder about it?


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

If it is just the "eyeliner" pigmentation lacking on that eye, then there's nothing wrong. Jack had most of the pigment missing on his right eye when I got him. It has mostly filled in now (3 years later) but it is still a little blotchy. It makes him look wonky and cute! I love it. 

See my pictures of Jack for more pics of his eyerims missing pigment.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showuser=853


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The area around the eye looks swollen to me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Maybe I'm off "kilter" here but this looks like something more than lack of pigment to me. Kallie has no pigment on her rim nor does she have halos but she has hair in that area. I'm seeing a raw-looking area under the puppy's eye. To me, the photo looks like some sort of skin irritation there. Did you ask the breeder about it?[/B]


I agree. Lady doesn't have a halo around her left eye, but it looks different. In this puppy it almost looks like the hair is gone and it does look irritated.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you have a full frontal shot so we can compare eyes? Is there a possibility that the breeder cut the hair away from that eye because of tear staining? Can you ask the breeder that question? The area of " no hair" around that eye looks to be alot larger than usual in that picture (to me).


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> Maybe I'm off "kilter" here but this looks like something more than lack of pigment to me. Kallie has no pigment on her rim nor does she have halos but she has hair in that area. I'm seeing a raw-looking area under the puppy's eye. To me, the photo looks like some sort of skin irritation there. Did you ask the breeder about it?[/B]


I think you might be right...my first look at it, I thought it was just missing pigment -- but now that I've taken a closer look, it does look like the hair is missing around the eye...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It looks like she's missing some hair and the skin might be irritated. I'd have the vet take a look.


----------



## MaltyMom (Apr 22, 2008)

I did ask the breeder about it, and she said that puppy hair is very delicate and that you can see through it sometimes. She also said that it could have been a little wet there. She had just bathed the puppies before I got there. Regarding black points, I asked her if maybe they weren't all in yet, and she said that no, they are definitely in. She doesn't have any haloing though.

I just want to ensure that this doesn't indicate a major problem with the puppy's health. If it's lack of pigmentation, allergies, I can deal with that.

Thank you all so much for your input!


----------



## MaltyMom (Apr 22, 2008)

Let me also see if I have a photo of her looking straight ahead, so you can compare the two eyes.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You said the breeder told you that her hair could be wet or the hair could be transparent around the eye area on your pup...I really can't see any hair there at all...and obviously her blacks aren't all in, so I don't know why the breeder would say that. :blink: 

A frontal picture would help a lot.


----------



## MaltyMom (Apr 22, 2008)

This is the best full frontal pic I have:









Here's another one where you can sort of see her other eye:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

neither eyes have black points from what I can see and that one eye really concerns me with how swollen it appears.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Her eye looks swollen especially around the top. I would have a vet look at it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

The one eye concerns me too. It looks swollen and sore. I'd get the vet to look at it.
:grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She is missing pigmentation in both eyes, so she probably will never get full black rims...they might slowly darken a a little bit over time, though.

I would have the breeder take the pup in to make sure nothing is wrong with the eye that some people believe to be swollen. It doesn't really look swollen to me, but just to be safe, I would have her take the pup to the vet before you take her home. It shouldn't be your responsibility to care for the pup before it's officially sold to you anyway.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

> She is missing pigmentation in both eyes, so she probably will never get full black rims...they might slowly darken a a little bit over time, though.
> 
> I would have the breeder take the pup in to make sure nothing is wrong with the eye that some people believe to be swollen. It doesn't really look swollen to me, but just to be safe, I would have her take the pup to the vet before you take her home. It shouldn't be your responsibility to care for the pup before it's officially sold to you anyway.[/B]


We got Riley when he was 3.5 months old and his eyes have gotten a lot of pigment since we brought him home. But it still wouldn't hurt to have yours checked just to make sure!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Ollie doesn't have haloing around his bottom left eye and lacks some eyeliner. When he goes out into the sun, he comes back in and it is BLAZING RED. So, if that pigment doesn't come in and it may not, PROTECT her from the sun.

I have learned this will Ollie. It will stay VERY red for just a day and then go back to pink.

Good Luck, I'm right there with ya!

Peace and Love.


----------

